# Surplus venomous for sale



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

0.1 MANGROVE PITVIPER 2011 (Trimeresurus purpureomaculatus) £70 
1.0 WESTERN DIAMONDBACK RATTLESNAKE (Crotalus atrox) £50
1.1 EUROPEAN LONG NOSE VIPERS (Vipera ammodytes) (skutari lake) 80 pair

will trade for the following
0.1 western diamond back (subadult)
1.0 mangrove pitviper
1.0 burmesse python 7ft plus (normal or hets)
1.0 javan or mainland reticulated python 7ft plus

would consider other venomous,pythons,boas, or monitors 
please email or call me on [email protected] (07798731024) or pm me


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

western diamondback know sold


----------

